

ASF wants to sue all website that use word Apache - dawjan
http://www.apachelounge.com/viewtopic.php?p=18600#18600

======
nodata
No they don't. They are "going after" _domains_ with Apache in, which they
have to do otherwise they lose their trademark.

~~~
wmf
Trademark fair use is allowed in domain names; there have been a few cases on
this topic.

